# Looking For Overnight Cg In Al



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We are looking for a good overnight stop on our way to Topsail Hill the week of June 18. The halfway point for us would be around the Montgomery, AL area. Ideally the closer to Montgomery, the better, but would consider places between Birmingham and Montgomery. Convenient to I-65 would be better too.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

GoVols said:


> We are looking for a good overnight stop on our way to Topsail Hill the week of June 18. The halfway point for us would be around the Montgomery, AL area. Ideally the closer to Montgomery, the better, but would consider places between Birmingham and Montgomery. Convenient to I-65 would be better too.
> [snapback]102242[/snapback]​


I will ask a friend about Montgomery for you. A great place for you may be at Oak Mountain state park in Pelham (about 15 miles south of B'ham). It is right off of 65 and a really nice park. I think where you get off the interstate you are 80 miles from Montgomery. I'll let you know what I hear from my friend in Montgomery but you may take a look at Oak Mtn. as well.

Tidefan


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

tidefan said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> > We are looking for a good overnight stop on our way to Topsail Hill the week of June 18.Â The halfway point for us would be around the Montgomery, AL area.Â Ideally the closer to Montgomery, the better, but would consider places between Birmingham and Montgomery.Â Convenient to I-65 would be better too.
> ...


I have already made note of Oak Mountain. Agreed, looks nice but is only 2 1/2 to 3 hrs down the road from the house out of an 8 hr.+ drive. Might be the best bet, but hope for something further down the road. Google searches also show The Woods RV Park just off the interstate in Mongtomery (Exit 168 - bad neighborhood?)and Peach Queen CG at the "peach" exit south of B'ham.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Which way will you be traveling south of Montgomery? If you come down US231 south, which I think will be your best route, there is a campground about 35 miles south of Montgomery and about 5 miles north of Troy called Deer Run Campground. You can see the CG from the highway it will be on your right. You can't miss it. Here is the link to their website

Deer Run Campground, Troy, AL

From there it will be about another 150 miles to TopSail.
How long will yall be down there? I may can slip off down there and pay yall a visit. It is only 80 miles from my house. Have a good trip.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

GoVols said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > GoVols said:
> ...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Google searches also show The Woods RV Park just off the interstate in Montgomery (Exit 168 - bad neighborhood?)[snapback]102257[/snapback]​


GoVols that would be a bad neighborhood. IMO







I worked in Montgomery for about 15 years, and if you can I would try to not stay in a campground around Montgomery. I think Deer Run would be the best place to stay. It is a very clean park and has been there for many years.

Leon


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Which way will you be traveling south of Montgomery? If you come down US231 south, which I think will be your best route, there is a campground about 35 miles south of Montgomery and about 5 miles north of Troy called Deer Run Campground. You can see the CG from the highway it will be on your right. You can't miss it. Here is the link to their website
> 
> Deer Run Campground, Troy, AL
> 
> ...


Leon,

We've been going to Seagrove Beach for several years, staying in a condo there. We've found the best, most direct route to be to jump off I-65 at exit 114/Georgiana and take 31/55 through Andalusia, Florala and pick up 331 from there to hwy 98. A very nice drive once you get off the interstate. Topsail from 98/331 would only be 6 miles.

We will be there for one week June 18-25. We made these reservations back when we were still in the popup. Will be much nicer now in the Outback!

I have since found something south of Montgomery at exit 164 called "Montgomery Campground" which looks like it might have been a KOA in the past. Woodalls gives it a 3W.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's a good route also. I was hoping you would take 331 south, but I didn't want to give you directions if case you might get lost. That CG is at the Hope Hull exit I think. I have never been to it but area is fine. Before I retired from the military I was stationed at a National Guard Armory in Hope Hull. It's a nice community with nice people from what I know about it.

Leon


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

You might consider Sherling Lake Campground in Greenville, AL (about 45 minutes south of Montgomery). This is a great overnighter: some paved sites with sewer, easy access from I-65. You can read about it on rvparkreviews.com - we stay there several times a year while visiting the inlaws. Very friendly staff and great access (about three miles west of I-65)

I have stayed at Oak Mountain SP in Birmingham and thought that the campground was in need of significant renovation. Tannehill Iron Works SP on the south side of Birmingham wouldn't be a bad choice, but it's five or so miles from I-65.

We haven't found a place close to Montgomery that we were fond of.


----------

